# wendtii relative size



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

I have another question about thw wendtii-varieties, hope this one is a bit more straightforward: 

When grown in similar conditions, which varieties are taller and which tend to remain lower? 

In my aquarium "Red Lucanas" is a tall one, reaching over 30 cm high, while "Tropica" remains low (yes, now it is doing a lot better already, thanks to fertilizer at root level!). I am interested in growing further low/middle sized ones but have not much place for tall ones right now. From Tropica's website I understand that "Green" is a candidate which tends to stay low, while "Mi Oya" and "Brown" tend to become more tall. How about the other varieties which are available as large-scale propagated plants?


----------

